

Ask HN: Your thoughts on a "Who's Looking” thread? - thekevan

Since we have “Who's Hiring” &#38; “Who's Freelancing”, what are your thoughts on a "Who's Looking” thread?<p>Specifically, this would be a thread where people looking for full time employment could post to advertise themselves.<p>Pro: It would round out the selection of "hirers", free lancers and job seekers.<p>Con: Is it a slippery slope? Will it open the floodgate for a disorganized slew of further threads?<p>Your thoughts?
======
pasbesoin
They've been done in the past. Seemed fairly popular, when they appeared. I'd
suggest putting its creation under the same, organized control that has been
established in the past couple of days, if there's sufficient interest.

Note: Sometimes, someone may not be hiring but may know of a position e.g.
through a friend. "Who's Looking" might be useful, in that context. Also,
those of us working for firms may well not have the authority/permission to
publicly post a position (that may seem kind of backwards to some of you;
nonetheless, it's not infrequently the case). But an interesting seeker might
get a private email.

P.S. Then again, maybe HN has since become too large and known, so that such a
thread would no longer work. It might become overwhelmed.

